
Show HN: Owlskip – Increase social media engagement with custom link previews - l0gicpath
https://owlskip.com
======
Exuma
"The page you were looking for cannot be served. If you are the application
owner check the logs for more information."

/close tab

~~~
l0gicpath
Hey, thanks! That was terrible, something broke between deployments. Really
sorry for that.

And thank you for trying it nonetheless!

Do you perhaps have any more feedback? I'd be grateful.

Is the copy message on the home page clear, does it communicate the intention
correctly?

~~~
Exuma
I do like your homepage, but my immediate thought was I want to see a specific
example without having to read (maybe a photo). I'm assuming youre just
proxying information and then showing proper OG tags, so probably good for
marketers who have no idea what theyre doing

~~~
l0gicpath
Thank you so much for the feedback

Yeah that's true, it's targeting marketers. I will try to look into giving
examples, maybe show casing two social posts side by side, one before and one
after.

Thanks again!

